# Das erste mal gezieltes Weißfischangeln



## A@lrounder (4. März 2014)

Hallo liebe Angelfreunde,

am Samstag ist es endlich soweit.

Der erste Ansitz in diesem Jahr startet im neuen Vereinsgewässer. Ich wollte am Samstag von Sonnenaufgang ca.07.00 Uhr bis ca. 13.00 Uhr am Wasser sein. 

Vorgenommen habe ich mir das gezielte Fischen auf Weißfisch, sprich Brassen,Schleien, Rotaugen und wenn vielleicht bekomme ich ja auch nen Karpfen ans Band =)

Zu meinem Gewässer:

Größe ca.  1 1/2 Fußballfelder
Tiefe: ca. 1.5 - 2.0 Meter
Keine Seerosenfelder bzw. Krautkanten

Ich fische mit 3 Ruten:

Rute 1: Selbsthakmontage mit Inlineblei. Als Köder wird ein Halibut-Pellet der Größe 12mm aufs Haar gezogen, vll auch 2.

Rute 2: Futterkorb mit Schlaufenmontage. Als Köder Wurm, Made oder Mais.

Rute 3: Sehr leichte Liftmontage für das Fischen im Uferbereich. Köder siehe Rute 2.

Als Futter habe ich mir folgendes überlegt. 

- Dunkles Grundfutter
- Bittermandelaroma
- Butterkekse gemahlen
- zerschnittene Würmer
- Maden / Mais Mix.
- gecrushte Halibut-Pellets

Das Futter möchte ich sowohl im Futterkorb als auch als normales Anfutter ( mit  der Hand verwenden )

Fischbestand: Kapitale Karpfen, schöne große Brassen, Schleien, sowie alles andere Friedfischartige ist zahlreich vorhanden.

Da es mein erster gezielter Weißfisch-/Feedertag is, wollte ich meine Frage an euch richten. Gibts es Verbesserungsvorschläge? Was würdet ihr anders machen?

Liebe Grüße

Der Forellenfreund =) |wavey:


----------



## Fr33 (4. März 2014)

*AW: Das erste mal gezieltes Weißfischangeln*

Mir kommt dein Futter für die Jahreszeit etwas "deftig" vor! Sowas nehme ich im Spätsommer bzw. Herbst....


Würde ein Futter mit mittlerem Nährwert nehmen und nicht zu feinen aber auch nicht zu groben Partikeln. Denke ein Stillwasserbrassenfutter macht da am meisten Sinn!


Das Futter etwas dunkel gefärbt und mit etwas Aroma (Bittermandel ist okey - solltest du aber Backaromen haben, dann bitte erst im Wasser, welches du zum Anfeuchten benutzt lösen und damit das Futter anfeuchten), eine gute Priese Salz (gehört in jedes Futter) und ggf etwas Sweetener (Art Süßstoff) anrühren. 


Ein paar Maden als Kontrast mit rein und das wars. Falls vorhanden kannst du zum schwarzen Futter auch noch feinere Gelbe oder Rote Partikel beimengen. Aber ist kein muss! Mach das Futter nicht zu nass (für den Korb)!


Auch wenn die Tagestemperaturen an die 10Grad sind -  das Wasser kühlt nachts immernoch stark aus. Fische fressen noch nicht so wie im Mai...


----------



## A@lrounder (4. März 2014)

*AW: Das erste mal gezieltes Weißfischangeln*

Okay dann danke schonmal für die Antwort. Hab noch nie ein wirkliches Futter angemischt, da in meinem EX-Verein das anfüttern verboten ist. Das mit dem Bittermandelaroma hatte ich eh vor. Also eine Ampulle in dem Teichwasser ( in dem Messbecher ) auflösen und dann anrühren. 

Das heißt ich hole mir Stillwasserbrassenfutter, Packe paar Maden und paar Würmer rein und fertig?


----------



## Andal (4. März 2014)

*AW: Das erste mal gezieltes Weißfischangeln*

Und wegen der von Fr33 schon angesprochenen Temperturunterschiede von Tag und Nacht würde ich die Sitzung schieben. Nicht 7-13, sondern von 10 bis 16 Uhr. Einfach die höchsten Tagestemperaturen nützen.


----------



## Wallersen (4. März 2014)

*AW: Das erste mal gezieltes Weißfischangeln*

Hallo, bei dem Futter würde ich aktuell ein möglichst feinkörniges grundfutter (z.b. der genannte Brassen Mix) nehmen und nur wenige Maden bzw Wurmstückchen mit bei mengen.
Generell ist aktuell weniger oiftmals mehr was das Futter betrifft. Fütterst du zu viel bekommst du zwar vielleicht nen schnellen Erfolg aber dann wars das auch schon wieder weil die Fische genug haben.

Bei den Ruten würde ich mich vielleicht auch auf 2 Stück beschränken. Wenn die kleineren Weißfische in beißlaune sind wirst du schon mit einer Rute genug zu tun haben.

Meine Empfehlung wäre eine Grundrute welche auf den Fang von Karpfen, Brassen, Schleien abzielt mit einem etwas größeren Köder (Wurm) und mit der 2. Rute eine leichte Posenmontage mit Made um die kleineren Arten wie Rotauge, Rotfeder usw. zu befischen.

Alternativ geht natürlich auch die Feederrute statt der Pose, beide Techniken erfordern aber recht viel Aufmerksamkeit und ständiges einholen und auswerfen wenn die Fische erstmal am Platz sind. 2 Ruten auf Kleinfisch auszulegen artet sehr schnell in Stress aus und lässt sich kaum vernünftig bewältigen wenn die Fische erstmal am Platz sind und fressen.


----------



## Fr33 (4. März 2014)

*AW: Das erste mal gezieltes Weißfischangeln*

Würmer würde ich fast schon weglassen. Wie gesagt -  das Wasser ist eig noch zu kalt dafür! Deftiges wie Mais, Maisschrot, Weizen, Würmer usw. sind eher was für wärmeres Wasser.


----------



## A@lrounder (4. März 2014)

*AW: Das erste mal gezieltes Weißfischangeln*



Andal schrieb:


> Und wegen der von Fr33 schon angesprochenen Temperturunterschiede von Tag und Nacht würde ich die Sitzung schieben. Nicht 7-13, sondern von 10 bis 16 Uhr. Einfach die höchsten Tagestemperaturen nützen.



Bekomm ich leider zeitlich nicht gebacken :-/ aber ich schau einfach mal was geht. Und wenn nix beißt...es geht doch nix über ein paar Stunden in ruhe am Wasser #6


----------



## joedreck (4. März 2014)

*AW: Das erste mal gezieltes Weißfischangeln*

Hi!
Bezüglich Futter gibt es hier inzwischen vier Teile einer "Anleitung" welche wirklich sehr gelungen ist. Sowas hilft beim Einstieg wirklich sehr, vor allem wenn du damit noch nichts zu tun hattest!


Gruß


----------



## A@lrounder (4. März 2014)

*AW: Das erste mal gezieltes Weißfischangeln*



joedreck schrieb:


> Hi!
> Bezüglich Futter gibt es hier inzwischen vier Teile einer "Anleitung" welche wirklich sehr gelungen ist. Sowas hilft beim Einstieg wirklich sehr, vor allem wenn du damit noch nichts zu tun hattest!
> 
> 
> Gruß



Hi,

hast du nen Link? Hab nur den Futterrezept-Thread gelesen


----------



## A@lrounder (4. März 2014)

*AW: Das erste mal gezieltes Weißfischangeln*



labralehn schrieb:


> Schau mal hier:
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/forumdisplay.php?f=17
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/search.php?searchid=13242283



hmm willst du mich damit auf die Suchfunktion hinweisen?


----------



## labralehn (4. März 2014)

*AW: Das erste mal gezieltes Weißfischangeln*



Forellenfreund89 schrieb:


> hmm willst du mich damit auf die Suchfunktion hinweisen?




Wollte ich nicht.
Aber jetzt wo Du es erwähnst, wusste doch da war noch was.


----------



## Andal (4. März 2014)

*AW: Das erste mal gezieltes Weißfischangeln*



Forellenfreund89 schrieb:


> Zu meinem Gewässer:
> 
> Größe ca.  1 1/2 Fußballfelder
> Tiefe: ca. 1.5 - 2.0 Meter
> Keine Seerosenfelder bzw. Krautkanten





> Du musst also die Fische suchen, Feederrute ist da schon mal ein guter Ansatz, die Fische stehen eh noch tief.



Was das Suchen angeht, stimme ich absolut und immer mit dir überein. Aber bei so einem, etwas despektierlich, suppenstellerartigen Gewässer ist es bei den aktuellen Verhältnissen gar nicht zwingend nötig, tief zu fischen. Etwas Westwind und ein bisschen Sonne und schon stehen die Fisch am Ostufer. Dort regt sich bei der kleinsten Erwärmung das erste Leben und es steht somit Nahrung an...


----------



## A@lrounder (5. März 2014)

*AW: Das erste mal gezieltes Weißfischangeln*



> Wenn du nicht gerade in einem Kühlsee eines Kraftwerks Angelst (soll´s ja geben) bist du deiner Zeit voraus, ungefähr 2 Monate oder 10~12°C Wassertemperatur.
> du willst die Fische Locken, das klappt aber bei solchen Temperaturen nicht, da kann das Futter noch so Lecker sein.
> 
> Du musst also die Fische suchen, Feederrute ist da schon mal ein guter Ansatz, die Fische stehen eh noch tief. Also ein Mikrokörbchen im Bereich von 10 bis 20 Gramm und den See nach und nach abgetastet. Futter sollte möglichst Leicht, also ohne viele Nährstoffe sein.  Maulwurfs oder Blumenerde bietet sich zusätzlich an um das Futter zu Strecken, außerdem gibt es dem Futter noch eine gute Farbe. Mais, Made und dergleichen wirken im Futter zur zeit eher negativ. So ein Rotauge frisst ein oder zwei Körnchen und ist dann wieder weg. Wenn du mit Mais Angeln willst bietet es sich an eine Halbe dose durch den Mixer zu jagen, die Pampe noch zusätzlich durch ein Teesieb oder ähnliches zu drücken und die Pampe dann entweder ins Futter zu geben oder gleich in Blumenerde zu binden.
> ...




Danke für deine Tipps. Habe mich jetzt dazu entschieden, das ich eine Rute auf Grund lege in der Hoffnung das sich nen Karpfen oder so selbts hakt. Die andere werde ich mit Pose fischen, na am Ufer. Wollte ja ursprünglich mit 3 Ruten fischen aber das lass ich erstmal.  Ich werde mir ne kleine Futterstelle anlegen, mit Maispampe und vielleicht ganz wenig Grundfutter. 

Mit der Posenrute versuche ich so dezent wie möglich zu fischen. 

Ich kann mich ja danach mal hier melden und über den ersten Angeltag der Saison berichten.


----------

